
A Faster Pseudopolynomial Time Algorithm for Subset Sum (2015) - pthyme
https://arxiv.org/abs/1507.02318
======
chaoxu
One of the authors here. Later we showed a much simpler algorithm for the
O(u√n) running time. [https://chaoxuprime.com/files/papers/subset-sum-
simple.pdf](https://chaoxuprime.com/files/papers/subset-sum-simple.pdf)

We have also prepared a journal version that combines those papers, and with
some extra results. whomever interested can contact me.

------
ensconced
Does this apply to the discrete Knapsack problem too?

~~~
chaoxu
It does not. For faster pseudopolynomial time algorithms to knapsack, see this
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1802.06440](https://arxiv.org/abs/1802.06440)

